# white wall spray paint



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah its ghetto and tacky but im not about to throw out some tires because the white wall is scuffed. i picked this up at the Rat rod forums theyre using some shit called krylon fusion to make whitewalls or red walls(comes in a few colors) and it sticks like it was made with the tire. im gonna give this shit a try


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i isnt that paint actually for plastic? :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@May 5 2007, 10:46 PM~7842405
> *i isnt that paint actually for plastic? :dunno:
> *


yeah but from their feedback it seems to work really good on tires. im not gonna do a fat ass whitewall like that just touch up the faded white stripe


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

interesting


----------



## BigL (May 2, 2007)

since im into graffiti lol....yeh fusion is for plastic but it bonds to it so its hard to scuff off ive never tried on tires but it cant hurt 2 try. its only like $4 a can but be careful to make it look good


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

been useing reg krylon (not fusion) for three years on my winter beater. i drive it through the snow for 6 months a year and only have to touch them up every spring.
make sure to clean the tires REALLY well with a degreaser first.
when this was taken i hadnt done them in like 8 months.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cool but not willing to try it on my bomb


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 6 2007, 11:06 PM~7848335
> *cool but not willing to try it on my bomb
> *


agreed! i just do it on a lowbuck beater.
real bombs deserve real fat whites!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 7 2007, 02:06 AM~7848335
> *cool but not willing to try it on my bomb
> *


good choice :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 7 2007, 12:15 AM~7848372
> *agreed! i just do it on a lowbuck beater.
> real bombs deserve real fat whites!
> *


:thumbsup:

I almost went rat rod on mine but was too clean to cut so left it stock. If I would have that's what I would have been doing tho. 

Good tip none the less.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 7 2007, 04:55 AM~7848832
> *good choice :cheesy:
> *


Yup everything else is 100% so might as well take it all the way.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i use 1000 grit wet sandpaper, whitens them like they just came out of the factory, even if theyre faded yellow, it takes alittle of the top layer off and looks great


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@May 7 2007, 06:06 PM~7853599
> *i use 1000 grit wet sandpaper, whitens them like they just came out of the factory, even if theyre faded yellow, it takes alittle of the top layer off and looks great
> *


yeah that stopped working ages ago


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

How do you keep the white clean. As a ryder that is stuck with 16. white wal tires are killing me on the dailey. :angry:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@May 7 2007, 08:33 PM~7854983
> *How do you keep the white clean. As a ryder that  is stuck with 16. white wal tires are killing me on the dailey. :angry:
> *


I have said this in other topics but don't know if anyone belives me but make some mud and rub it on your white walls and spray them off with some water they will look good but make sure you got good water pressure


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i own a carwash, and we use a degreaser from diversey/lever called "like new" its a engine degreaser and tire cleaner. spray some on, and then scrub with a brush and rinse.
ive gotten 20 year old white walls to look brand new! (and no i dont drive on 20yr old tires. lol)


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've had nothing but good results with Krylon Fusion but I would thing that any type of spray can paint would chip and flake just from driving with the heating/cooling and flexing of the tires under different pressure.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 7 2007, 11:11 PM~7855873
> *i own a carwash, and we use a degreaser from diversey/lever called "like new" its a engine degreaser and tire cleaner. spray some on, and then scrub with a brush and rinse.
> ive gotten 20 year old white walls to look brand new! (and no i dont drive on 20yr old tires. lol)
> *


 :0


----------



## BigL (May 2, 2007)

the comet soap works good on the white to. just put some on a wet scrub brush n clean the tires n spray it off..they look brand new. I do it at least once a week


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

I got that. How do you keep a painted white wall clean. without chipping the paint.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick78 (May 9, 2007)

for my white walls i clean them with that powder ajax or comet and some steelwoll. works great.


----------

